# Daylight Lyft Robbery.



## Tolerate_Nonsense (Jul 4, 2019)

I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
$55, I received $27
$20, I received $9
$12, I received $6
This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

My thoughts is this is old news. 
You get paid miles and time. Pax is charged whatever. It is worse when it surges.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-ca...r-survey-u-l-taking-more-from-drivers.338168/
Do your part and help the media spread the word about it


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


....flexibility is not free. 
Don't be an ungrateful "partner".?



doyousensehumor said:


> My thoughts is this is old news.
> You get paid miles and time. Pax is charged whatever. It is worse when it surges.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-ca...r-survey-u-l-taking-more-from-drivers.338168/
> Do your part and help the media spread the word about it


Amazing how many people, companies, sites benefit from driver exploitation.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You ain’t seen nothing yet but that’s the direction we’re headed.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


Welcome to the party  it's definitely not the arrangement actual independent contractors (with the ability to negotiate their contracts) would agree to


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Drivers are getting their agreed amount. Pax is being exploited


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


I am an ant. I am not supposed to have thoughts.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


Why would you care?

It's called business. Totally take Lyft's side on this, as they have every right to take whatever they want.

As a driver, could care less. What I DO care about is: "does this work for me"? Look at pro rated $/hour and mileage. Then, at the end of the week, review dollars/hour for the entire time online.

It does not work like it did several years ago. However, have made my money, and hit my goals. Rideshare is now purely supplemental/fun money. So, if I make an extra grand or two/month, its 100% discretionary income.

However, it still has to be fun and worth my time. No way it could be fulltime or sole source of income.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> What are your thoughts?


Did you get paid $0.xx/mile and $0.xx/minute that's the rate for your region? If so, then you got paid what you were supposed to be paid.

Pax paid what ever they agreed to when they ordered the ride. U/L will charge what ever the situation/market will support. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You need to up your long tripping game


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I keep clicking on this thread thinking I'll see a video of a Lyft driver getting robbed


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Did you get paid $0.xx/mile and $0.xx/minute that's the rate for your region? If so, then you got paid what you were supposed to be paid.
> 
> Pax paid what ever they agreed to when they ordered the ride. U/L will charge what ever the situation/market will support. Not much you can do about it.


There are many things you can do about "it"


----------



## Tolerate_Nonsense (Jul 4, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You need to up your long tripping game
> View attachment 338810





Gtown Driver said:


> I keep clicking on this thread thinking I'll see a video of a Lyft driver getting robbed


?????? Here, we talk in metaphors.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I keep clicking on this thread thinking I'll see a video of a Lyft driver getting robbed


Anytime you see a vehicle driving with their Lyft light on the dashboard you are watching a robbery in action.....no need to see a video when it is happening around us all day everyday in our very own backyards.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


When Lyft pays me they always give me a jar of [email protected]#$%line


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Anytime you see a vehicle driving with their Lyft light on the dashboard you are watching a robbery in action.....no need to see a video when it is happening around us all day everyday in our very own backyards.


My favorite thing to do, with Lyft, is just leave the app on and miss a bunch of pings!

On the really ridiculous (30+ min pickup), accept and cancel. Their cute little warnings are humorous because, we know they're not actually serious! ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just take 100% from lyft by not driving, 0 from 0 is still 0, but that won’t happen because some scabs would drive thinking they’ll make more.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> There are many things you can do about "it"


Well yeah... I guess you could leave the app off. Or even delete it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Their cute little warnings are humorous because, we know they're not actually serious! ?


The warnings have escalated and are more annoying as ever. They are making me so scared with the newest warning (sarcasm).


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> The warnings have escalated and are more annoying as ever. They are making me so scared with the newest warning (sarcasm).
> View attachment 338879


Makes me want to cancel a few more! ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Do it for the community.


----------



## Mjclassic (Jul 26, 2019)

So sad


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


It's Lyft and Uber. They 're bloodsucking leeches. It's what they do.


----------



## Tolerate_Nonsense (Jul 4, 2019)

Invisible said:


> The warnings have escalated and are more annoying as ever. They are making me so scared with the newest warning (sarcasm).
> View attachment 338879


Wow! I had two of these warning this week. Was really scared and thought to myself not to drive Lyft for at least a month.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I want one!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet but that's the direction we're headed.


Cash Rides


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


Stop driving.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


Check out the Complaints Forum. There's a large thread about drivers being ripped off by Uber and Lyft.

Jalopnik website is working on a big story about it and they're asking drivers to send them screenshots of ripoff trips like yours for a big survey they're working on.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Check out the Complaints Forum. There's a large thread about drivers being ripped off by Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Jalopnik website is working on a big story about it and they're asking drivers to send them screenshots of ripoff trips like yours for a big survey they're working on.


Who is being ripped off?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


It's going to get MUCH MUCH worst before it NEVER gets better!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Tolerate_Nonsense said:


> I have just realize that Lyft are taking 50% of what the passengers paid. I did 3 rides today with Lyft in 4 months. I never bother checking the breakdown of my earnings but I decided to check it for today rides. In all instances, passengers paid:
> $55, I received $27
> $20, I received $9
> $12, I received $6
> This is a daylight robbery. What are your thoughts?


take the long route , get even with those thiefs


----------

